# Animal Olympics Photo Competition! (Raising funds for rescue)



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

*Have you got a high-jumping dog, a wrestling rabbit or a javelin-chasing cat? Join our online Animal Olympics photo competition for a bit of fun and the chance to win a prize, whilst doing a good deed!*








We're hosting a photo competition on our forum in order to help raise much needed funds to help pay for the veterinary treatment of Tigger, a Great Dane cross Rottweiler pup with serious hip problems.

And the categories are: High Jump, Sprint, Show Jumping, Javelin, Freestyle Swimming, Gymnastics, Volleyball and Wrestling!
The competition is open to enter until 6pm on the 12th of August. *Our judges will the choose the top 5, all of whom will receive a rosette, and the number one photo will also receive a prize!*

Each entry costs just £1 and as I said, all funds raised are going to Tigger's bouncing back to health appeal. For further details about Tigger and this appeal, please follow this link Friends of the Animals RCT Forum - Bonucing Tigger back to health...








Payments can be sent by 
BANK TRANSFER: If you'd like to donate straight to our bank account our details are:Friends of the Animals RCT sort code 20-68-76 acc no 83684237. Please bare in mind that transfers take four days to clear

PAYPAL: Our paypal address is [email protected] Please bare in mind that paypal take 23p from us for every £1 sent

*Further information about this competition *can be seen here Friends of the Animals RCT Forum - Animal Olympics Information
*To enter your photos, follow this link *Friends of the Animals RCT Forum - Welcome to FOARCT Animals Olympics

*So what are you waiting for? Get photo snapping!*

Best of luck! If you have any questions then please ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Many fantastic entries coming in at our Animal Olympics photo competition! I'm glad I'm not a judge as I certainly couldn't choose a winner! Keep your entries coming in as the competition finishes next Sunday at 6pm.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone who took part. The competition is now closed and photos are being judged


----------

